# My Slow Speed Drying Rack



## penmaker134 (May 27, 2018)

Out of everything I have learned and heard from the MPGS to the Hartville
meetings and on the forum people have a slow speed drying rack for finishing
Mark James was a excellent piece cheap and affordable.

This hit me last night or the day before.  As a child i played with KNEX that 
my parents got me fun stuff it also has a slow speed motor which goes 
forward and reverse and a off switch.  I was tyring to think of were you could
get these motors for cheap and I had one all along for free and the rods KNEX
use are exactly 7mm mandrel size so blanks work on them perfectly.


View in Gallery



View in Gallery

Who would of thought a childhood toy I played with would be a finishing tool
for pens

The blank was just to test the mandrel thats already done and ready for a 
kit.


----------



## magpens (May 27, 2018)

What temperature does the KNEX tolerate in an oven ?


----------



## penmaker134 (May 27, 2018)

It would probally melt I would only use it for ca or laquer finish because knex is plastic so i would not attempt it


----------



## deeceedub (May 27, 2018)

Fabulous idea!   And I have a Knex roller coaster in the closet...


----------



## penmaker134 (May 27, 2018)

I would tape the excess rod with any kind of tape to protect it 
from any excess drip from the finish or if your messy


----------



## magpens (May 27, 2018)

penmaker134 said:


> It would probally melt I would only use it for ca or laquer finish because knex is plastic so i would not attempt it




Oh, OK .... I get it .... sorry for asking :biggrin:


----------



## mark james (May 27, 2018)

magpens said:


> What temperature does the KNEX tolerate in an oven ?





penmaker134 said:


> It would probally melt I would only use it for ca or laquer finish because knex is plastic so i would not attempt it



I got the "Guts" from Bruce Robbins.  

Not a bad question!  

I love using the slow speed turner for Wipe On Polyurethane.  

I have also started to use a cardboard box, aluminum foil sides, typical light source from the top.  Just having a warmer "box" decreases (for me) the Wipe On Poly from a 4 hr to 1.5 hr time between coats.

I doubt the Knex would have any issues with a light source.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 27, 2018)

I use a fishing pole drying setup but you can use any synchronous motor such as a clock motor or a barbecue grill motor. Rotisserie motor from old warmer ovens.   Buy on ebay any time. I will always air dry and not put any heat to a project to force dry it. Can cause cracks in my opinion. You can not safely regulate temp.


----------



## penmaker134 (May 27, 2018)

Its ok mal never a wrong question


----------



## Woodchipper (May 28, 2018)

A microwave motor can make a great low speed turner.  Used them for 8 years while making custom fishing rods.  Motor with a plastic aerosol cap on the shaft and attach to two pieces of wood for an upright.  I used two hex nuts on the plastic shaft to secure the cap. Plastic is self threading.


----------



## howsitwork (May 11, 2021)

Woodchipper said:


> A microwave motor can make a great low speed turner.  Used them for 8 years while making custom fishing rods.  Motor with a plastic aerosol cap on the shaft and attach to two pieces of wood for an upright.  I used two hex nuts on the plastic shaft to secure the cap. Plastic is self threading.


microwave magnets ( from the magnetron inside ) are very handy too. But care as the stuff they are made of is quite toxic so make sure the magnet is intact and maybe coat with varnish so there’s no dust from it in use.


----------

